# 2013 RIFF WRATH Jams



## RIFF WRATH

Just a heads up......... jams will be Sat June 22 and Sat Sept 7...........please mark your calenders and sure hope you can attend......venue is between Elora and Elmira Ont..............1/2 hour drive from K.W. and/or Guelph..........all age....all genre......for noobs and seasoned players.....females welcome....lol..............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

the 'doo wah' ladies make it all worth while.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Bump to get this event back on everybody's radar.....mark your calendars now for June 22. Always a great time.


----------



## Budda

Buckaroo Bonzai - hilariously cheesey movie!


----------



## buckaroobanzai

"Laugh while-a you can, monkey boy!"


----------



## Roryfan

I plan to blow off the GF's b-day wknd to attend.


----------



## Milkman

Woah.

I though _I _had cajones.

Still, one must have priorities.


----------



## Guest

@Rory. bring her along. tell her you're taking her to a gig
and you'll be playing too. it's family orientated after all.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

sneaky bump.........June 22 closing in soon.........lol...............cheers , Gerry


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> @Rory. bring her along. tell her you're taking her to a gig
> and you'll be playing too. it's family orientated after all.


Larry, I like the way you think, but she's heard me play so I doubt if she'll buy the gig line. She used to sing in church & took piano lessons as a kid, so maybe we can get her to participate a little bit.


----------



## bolero

hey I might try to make the june 22, can you pm me a map with directions?

also anyone got a song list I will work on something to play lol

thx!


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> Larry, I like the way you think, but she's heard me play so I doubt if she'll buy the gig line. She used to sing in church & took piano lessons as a kid, so maybe we can get her to participate a little bit.


Gerry has a keyboard there. and she's a singer too! that's a plus! my voice ain't what 
it used to be. just ask the boys here how much they cringe when I'm on the mic. lol.



bolero said:


> hey I might try to make the june 22, can you pm me a map with directions?
> also anyone got a song list I will work on something to play lol thx!


here's the only thing I could find in the archives. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?50833-Sept-8-RIFF-WRATH-Jam&p=436389#post436389
I'll pm you with directions.


----------



## Guest

next saturday
View attachment 3387


----------



## Hamstrung

This Saturday!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

two more sleeps...lol......see you soon.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

Have a great jam everyone! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Cant wait.

BTW, if anybody coming to Gerry's has a spare set of Tele ferrules they are willing to part with, please bring them along. It's the only part I forgot to order for my new Tele build, and I really don't want to pay shipping just for a set of ferrules. ( local stores ain't got 'em, I checked.)


----------



## Hamstrung

buckaroobanzai said:


> Cant wait.
> 
> BTW, if anybody coming to Gerry's has a spare set of Tele ferrules they are willing to part with, please bring them along. It's the only part I forgot to order for my new Tele build, and I really don't want to pay shipping just for a set of ferrules. ( local stores ain't got 'em, I checked.)


Bezdez only charges $3 to ship a set of 6. You can order direct. 

http://stores.ebay.ca/bezdez/_i.html?_nkw=Ferrules&submit=Search&_sid=11557664


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I have a set in stock.......I think............not sure of colour...........remind me......cheers, Gerry


----------



## sulphur

Have fun tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Roryfan

Sorry I missed the jam, Gerry, I'm still a little under the weather. I was packed up & ready to go but then the NyQuil called my name & I decided against driving. Hope you guys had a blast.


----------



## Guest

Ah, Buddy! You missed a good one! Was hoping to see you again. Hope you're feeling better.
An overabundance of guitarists, bassists and drummers. And a few good singers too (not to
mention the doo-wah ladies with their tambourines). A great variety of music that meshed 
together really well. All in, a good afternoon/evening. Thanks again Gerry! 
See you all again in September.


----------



## Hamstrung

Yep... another great time! Thanks to Gerry and Annette again! My bandmates were new to this one and really enjoyed themselves on their first time at this jam. I hope we didn't hog up too much space and time doing our thing.


----------



## Guest

Not at all. You guys were great! 
Ron's voice especially. Loved his Bon Scott.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hello..anyone out there...nod if you can hear me...........hav'nt fired this unit up for a while.........been vibing in the shed.........just a reminder....September Jam is coming up soon........hope you folks have it penciled in.......I'm not sure if we have had spring yet.......summer for that matter.......maybe we'll get summer in Sept.......regardless, I think at the very least we'll have Indian summer for the jam....I'm gonna start tidying the shed, starting maybe tomorrow.......cheers for now..Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Sept. 7 is creeping up................love to see ya........it just dawned on me: this will be our 5th anniversary and our 10th jam.........time sure flies.....especially this summer holiday season.......see you soon...cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to it. I'll bring my new toys.


----------



## Guest

week and a day away.


----------



## Guest

tomorrow


----------



## -ST-

Hope that it goes really well and that you'll come back to tell us about it.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

yep....just one more sleep...........here's to positive weather..........it woulds suck to have to be inside............hope to see you...cheers, Gerry


----------



## Intrepid

One day I would like to attend this legendary Jam. Have fun guys and let us know all about it. The weather should be decent.


----------



## Guest

Another great time.



















Buckaroobunzai and Reverb-on-eleven










Roryfan (with my FSR Ivory Strat)










Hamstrung on the Tele




























Three or four harp players IIRC.
Oh .. you notice that it's always 4:20 at Gerry's place?

More pic's here http://s172.photobucket.com/user/laristotle/slideshow/Riff 2013
password is riffwrath


----------



## Hamstrung

Here's a shot of the shed from the outside... the only good shot I got.
View attachment 4723


----------



## -ST-

Hi laristotle,

Likes aren't working for me this morning - so Thanks!

Looks like a great time - thanks for taking the pictures and sharing them here.



laristotle said:


> Another great time.
> 
> ..
> Buckaroobunzai and Reverb-on-eleven
> 
> ..
> Roryfan (with my FSR Ivory Strat)
> 
> ..
> Hamstrung on the Tele
> 
> ..
> Three or four harp players IIRC.
> Oh .. you notice that it's always 4:20 at Gerry's place?
> 
> More pic's here http://s172.photobucket.com/user/laristotle/slideshow/Riff 2013


On photobucket now. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Intrepid

Such a great spot to Jam, just full of character (and characters). Nice to see at least one of the blues harp players with a lit cig, very traditional. Thanks for the photos. Anymore pics?


----------



## -ST-

Hi Hamstrung,

Great shot. Love the canopy, and the colour.



Hamstrung said:


> Here's a shot of the shed from the outside... the only good shot I got.


----------



## Guest

That's all the pic's I took.
I gave my e address to others that
took some. I hope they send them to me.


----------



## JHarasym

Hmm - very few beers in evidence.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

yup.........only 15 empty cases of 24's...........pissing rain all morning but thankfully SHE blessed us with a beautiful afternoon and evening.......more new faces this jam.....damn I'm bad for names........thanks to the guitar gods who helped with the bass and drums............holy harp fest.........it was like lots of cowbell and harp..........20 singers and 3 mikes........unofficialy quit at about 3:30am..........accoustic on sunday from noon to 7pm for some stragglers..........Larry awesome pics...........thanks to everyone for a heck of a good darned time.........hopefully before but we'll give her a go next June and Sept....may see some of you guys at the Elmira guitar event and are we doing the Hard Rock TO again?.....cheers for now............Gerry


----------



## Beach Bob

damn....looks like it was busier than Long & McQuade's on a Saturday. Very cool scene.


----------

